# SNMP and MAC OS X



## mbjunior99 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi guys,

I have just installed some network monitoring software but it needs snmp to get it's information. I have managed to get it configured on all devices except my mac's. Is there anyway that you can get snmp configured and working? I have tried compiling it via source code but no luck as yet. Any ideas??

Thanks


----------



## mbjunior99 (Jan 1, 2007)

Ok i figured it out. Turns out that snmp wasn't starting with my config file. Just had to run snmpd -c /etc/snmpd.conf. I changed the startup file and we are all good now!


----------



## picoscope (May 6, 2008)

I'm in the same situation as you regarding the need to monitor my Mac Clients via SNMP. I've tried configuring SNMP on my OS X Clients using the snmpconf utility in Terminal. No luck.  After config, when I run snmpwalk, I keep getting errors like: "Error: Blank line following defcommunity token."  

Anyway - looks like you found a solution? Unfortunately I don't quite understand what you are saying here. Can you expound a bit, please?


----------

